Ask HN: What should be next step if IT company is laying off? - psham81
======
sloaken
Get a group a friends (who are also laid off) together (4 or 5 total people is
best), virtually of course, set a meeting schedule, like once or twice a week.
At the meeting discuss what you are doing. This is a team meeting. You discuss
what you have done, what you are trying, what you are going to do. These
people, as a team, keep each other honest on your efforts.

If you find a hot job, you tell your team, because it is your team against the
world. You are not so much competing with each other as the 100K other people
looking at the job.

Step 2: Make a schedule, hold to it. Discuss it at your team meeting. Schedule
in down time, exercise, etc. It is common to want to spend all day looking for
a job. Key tool is to work your network.

Step 3: Create multiple resumes. I would have a folder for each job I applied
to, even if I reused the resume. I would keep in the folder the information
about the job listing.

Step 4: Document - keep track of what you do and how often. When did you apply
for a job, when did you have an interview. You know being unemployed is a job,
you just do not get paid for it.

Step 5: Develop a strategy. Include list your job criteria / expectations. I
had it where I refused to move for a job.

Step 6: Set a date when you need to change strategy. Usually it is like 3
months, but depending you could do it shorter. Myself after 3 months, I
stopped looking real hard and attended class to get certified. 3 months after
that I dropped the 'no move' requirement, a month later I had a job.

Step 7: Remember it is not your fault, things will get better.

Step 8: well really one, apply for unemployment, and COBRA (health insurance).

------
samfisher83
1\. Apply for unemployment as soon as possible. 2\. Update Resume 3\. Contact
you network. 4\. Start Applying for jobs. Can't be too picky right now.

~~~
phakding
I vouch for this. That's exactly what I ended up doing, in the same order
even.

